# test de ping : interprétation des résultats



## roro (23 Mars 2001)

Comment interpréter les résultats suite à un test de ping effectué grâce au site : http://www.comtonet.com/reference6.htm 

voici les résultats d'un site :

Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=240ms TTL=239
Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=211ms TTL=239
Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=260ms TTL=239
Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=200ms TTL=239


et d'un autre site :

Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=241 
Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=241 
Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=241 
Reply from xx.x.x.x : bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=241

et encore un autre :

Reply from 140.186.123.177: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=244 
Reply from 140.186.123.177: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=244 
Reply from 140.186.123.177: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=244 
Reply from 140.186.123.177: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=244

que signifie TTL ? dans le cas du dernier, le TTL est supérieur et le time nettement inférieur... comment interpréter ces résultats ?
merci d'éclairer ma lanterne !

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 23 Mars 2001).]


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (24 Mars 2001)

TTL chepô  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




le time correspond au temps qu'a mis le signal emis pour revenir a la machine qui a fait la requete !
Plus ce temps est petit meilleure est la liaison vers ledit serveur
Parenthese:
Pour jouer faut avoir des pings en dessous de 250ms sinon ca devient carrement mauvais !


----------



## Neo (25 Mars 2001)

Reply from xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx : te montre l'adresse que tu as pingé

bytes=32 : nombre de bytes envoyés

time=240ms valeur du ping : temps mis par les 32 bytes à faire l'aller retour entre depuis là ou tu effectues le ping et l'adresse que tu as pingé

TTL=239 Time To Live : il démarre à 250 je crois et est diminué de 1 unité à chaque fois que tes 32 bytes passent pas un noeud du réseau (routeur, machine...). Ici : 250-239 = 11 : les 32 bytes sont passés par 11 routeurs pour aboutir à ton adresse que tu pings.

En espérant ne pas m'être trompé, A+


----------



## roro (25 Mars 2001)

Ok, merci pour les infos !


----------

